# Smoked salmon



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Do you have to keep vacum sealed smoked salmon cold??


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Not positive but I think you do.. I think vacume sealing it is more for preparing it for long term freezing to seal in freshness and prevent frezer burn. 

mmm smoked salmon  sounds good to me.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

If unopened, it can be kept for several years without refridgeration. However, there are several salmon products out there that require refridgeration. When in doubt, refridgerate it. It taste a little better chilled too. 

-John N.


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

room temperature is a danger zone for bacteria. i'm not sure how well the vacuuming process is but its not something that i would like to risk. plus like said above, it taste better chilled.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Thank you guy's! it was really good chilled! actually i read that after refrigeration it should be allowed to come back to room temp. so the natural oil's will enhance the flavor, either way was good. 1 down 3 more t go!


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

what do you eat smoked salmon with?

i'm pretty simple, crackers and cream cheese suits me just fine.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

We made an organic cream dressing, crackers and a good concha y toro to wash it down.
Luis


----------

